# Unskilled worker job in Dubai?



## bilberryhill (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi,

I'm moving to Dubai next year with my wife. I've taken a teaching job including accomodation etc so I'm pretty well set up. I have read through posts and threads on here and picked up lots of useful info. However, there is one thing i can't seem to find out much about:

My wife is also coming to dubai - she has no professional qualification as such but is determined to work out there and earn some money. She has worked in the UK as a cleaner and a room attendant in hotels. She speaks fluent Spanish in addition to English so would this lead to some employment opportunities?
Do you think she would find some work in Dubai? 
and if so what kind of work might she get and how much ball-park salary? 
Also, do you think she should start looking for work prior to us going or wait till we are actually there?

Sorry for all of the questions and thanks in advance to anyone kind enough to take the time to offer their help/advice.


----------



## johnmce (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, not sure how much help I can be as when I worked out there for a short while my company set me up

I would start by checking out the gulf news job board - gnads4u[dot]com /jobs. Probably hospitality and admin jobs would be your best bet.

You might also want to read up about changes to the required salaries for family visas (sorry i'm not allowed to post links so you'll have to search for it)

hope that helps somewhat. good luck


----------

